# Help! What are the disadvantages of goats



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I thinking of geting a goat  , but what are the disadvantages. Please tell me! (not the good things the bad! :gossip: )

Rosie: (hannah's sis)


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

They really grow on you and become an addiction.

But seriously, if you have them, you have to be home to take care of them. No week long vacations! Aside from that, and I hate to travel anyway, I can't think of too many bad things. I love my goats and find them very therapeutic after a long day in the office dealing with lawyers!

Ruth


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, and you don't get A goat- they are herd animals and need a companion.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I heard that saanens have a ''docile temperament'' is this true?
Rosie


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I've heard that too. Write to Marilyn at the website I posted on your other thread. She can certainly fill you in on Sanaans. She raised champions for years.

Ruth


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

We're planning to get dairy goats in the near future anyway, and Rosie DSis is trying to decide if one will be "hers".  

Hannah


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

My Saanens always varied greatly in temperament. I had the quiet, sensitive ones and the wild ones. But I guess most of them were more polite than induviduals of other breeds I've had. 

Bad Things About Goats -not many!
1. They have to live in pairs, at least
2. Grown bucks stink, according to most people
3. Many goats are escape artists!
4. Most goats I've had tend to waste hay, but maybe it's just my goats...


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

moosemaniac said:


> I've heard that too. Write to Marilyn at the website I posted on your other thread. She can certainly fill you in on Sanaans. She raised champions for years.
> 
> Ruth


Ok I will thanks  
Rosie-


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> My Saanens always varied greatly in temperament. I had the quiet, sensitive ones and the wild ones. But I guess most of them were more polite than induviduals of other breeds I've had.
> 
> Bad Things About Goats -not many!
> 1. They have to live in pairs, at least
> ...


Thanks! but there has to be more than that!  I wan't to know all of the disadvantages/the bad  not the good(I know that already!  )


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> Bad Things About Goats -not many!
> 1. They have to live in pairs, at least
> 2. Grown bucks stink, according to most people
> 3. Many goats are escape artists!
> 4. Most goats I've had tend to waste hay, but maybe it's just my goats...


Now those things aren't so bad! 

Ruth


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

They taste almost everything. They climb on everything. They will escape poor fencing just because they can. They can look fine one moment and be dead the next.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

The biggest issue with goats is fencing. Goats will jump over a 5 1/2 ft fence, stomp down woven wire, crawl commando style under gates 5" off the ground, and shove other animals into electric fences and use them as stepstools. They will also figure out how to open most gate latches and all but the round doorknobs. 

The second biggest issue is what they do after they get out of the fence. Goats will debark all your fruit trees, eat your pine seedlings, your rosebushes, and the entire vegetable garden. Then they will pry the siding off your house, butt your electric meter until it sends a tamper signal to the power co, floss their heads on your clothesline, poo copiously on your front porch, and play king of the hill on your car.

All of the above are personal experiences...

If you keep dairy goats, you have to be home every twelve hours to milk. I really enjoy the routine but many people hate "being tied down". Trustworthy relief milkers are expensive.

But I can't resist- goats are also the most entertaining, affectionate, useful animals I have ever owned. Like moosemaniac, I find goats therapeutic- I can go into the kid pen and have eight Togg babies snuggling up, giving goat hugs and leaning on my knee.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for all your help!  
Rosie-DSis


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

That most folks don't understand that they are livestock.
That you will not for years find a good vet unless you have an experienced breeder in your area that has already broke her or him in.
That they die.
That they multiply like flies.
That bucklings breed their sisters before you get that they are sexually active.
That they poop, and you have to pick up that poop.
They waste hay and you have to pick up that hay.
You have to trim feet, sometimes monthly if you live with lots of humidty or ground moisture, and you will hate to trim feet eventually.
That your first goats, without alot of help from someone to help you, will be sickly, disease ridden goats who milk 1 cup a day, and you can't sell them for half of what you paid for them. (the best question for you to ask of a breeder is who would you buy goats from, not what they have for sale)
That those first goats will be soo loved by you that you will keep them until they die.
That your first fences will do nothing more than teach your goats to jump, higher and higher as you keep adding to it.
That instead of purchasing a really good doe or two, you will want 12.
That you will be in and out of the goat buisness in 2 seasons.
That although you see us all selling bucklings, nobody buys your bucklings and they are too cute to eat (note: not too good to eat but too cute).
That you won't eat your bucklings, and try to find forever homes for them as wethers.
That instead of joining a local club, and find a goat mentor local to your area, you will listen to all of us on the internet  Vicki


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, what Vicki said!! Sounds a lot like me 7 years ago!  

Goats are hay wasters.
Goats need wormed more often than other livestock.
Goats need a good shelter where cows are fine with woods.
Goats are horribly addictive.
Goats cannot be alone.
Goats *cannot* have moldy hay or feed. An amount of mold that wouldn't phase a cow, can kill a herd of goats.
Goats will die on you sooner or later and it will rip your heart out every time.
You will have lots of excess bucklings that are not buckling quality and you will have to either find pet homes for them or face the fact that they will be eaten sooner or later. Or bite the bullet and eat those delicious things yourself! :dance: 

Are they worth it???? OH YES.


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

OK, did you say disadvantage? I didn't know ther was one :dance: 
If I had to say something I guess feeding them in the winter (because it is cold) and the fact that they grow on you. They are the best.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

You aren't likely to make any money off of them without a great deal of time and effort.


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

You can't be squeamish and get things done yourself.

Goats need you as their midwife and you have to be able to "go in" and retrieve a stuck or dead kid, no matter how difficult or nasty.

Goat kids need to be dehorned (actually refered to as being "disbudded" when done real early). Yes, they holler, but it gives them and you a better life. it can't be put off til you are up to it. Vets are famous for screwing this up, you need to find a goat person to do it, or buy an iron and do it yourself, for real.

Baby male goats need to be castrated early. I cut the testicles off with a knife before 2 weeks of age. My hubby holds them and tries not to faint while I do it.

Goats require injections, oral meds, things such as that. You must be willing to keep notes and a calendar and keep up with it. Your goat depends on your notes. 

And like stated above, you must be willing to eat your bucklings or wethers or find a kind market for them. You will be over run quickly and you are ultimately the one who loves them the most.


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

THANKS  This is what I was looking for! all of you have been a big help!  
Rosie-DSis


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

The bad lets see: as stated you can't leave them without finding someone you trust to take care of them - who is also willing to do so. 

You don't make much of a profit from them if anything at all unless you have a large herd (ok some of you may have accomplished this but I would say you are the exception and GOOD FOR YOU!!!).

They require a lot of time and energy. There aren't many good goat vets out there so when they they ill, more then likely you will be on your own.

You may get ridiculed by your family and friends for owning goats (yes you have to hvae more then one!!!)

There are just those hidden expenses you don't really think about until you get the goats and then you are out money you weren't planning on spending.

there are plenty of poisonous plants to goats out there. This means you have to be extreamly careful what they eat. So you will want to build them a shelter and pen to keep them separted from anything that they would eat that can harm them. This can take up a good portion of a yard and can be expensive to build.

Stuff like that. Really only minor things. But I do it because I love them. They are a hobby.


----------



## toomb68 (Mar 16, 2006)

> The second biggest issue is what they do after they get out of the fence. Goats will debark all your fruit trees, eat your pine seedlings, your rosebushes, and the entire vegetable garden. Then they will pry the siding off your house, butt your electric meter until it sends a tamper signal to the power co, floss their heads on your clothesline, poo copiously on your front porch, and play king of the hill on your car.


 and strip wiring off your tractor! don't ask me how i know this..............


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

bucks, and all others truthfully, have been known to knock my feet out from under me and tip me head over tea kettle when I am weeding the garden. The buck just took my legs out from under me this morning when I was carrying the bucket of warm molasses water to the new momma goat. I thought about how to cook him for a minute or so, then I laughed because I had to look like a sight. Mud covered and soaked with the male eating my hair. No problems! :shrug:


----------



## PygmyLover (Oct 12, 2006)

I love you sig vtfarma


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

PygmyLover said:


> I love you sig vtfarma


why thank you!


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Goats can and will "trim" your hair for you  .

You may think you want two, but you will end up with a heck of a lot more in no time.

Goats will chew through the phone line.

Goats are really smart. And they always want to be with you, even when you are up a ladder  .


----------



## FarmGoddess (Sep 21, 2006)

Saanan's are fairly docile, but there's always one that proves to be the exception. I have one named Blue Belle who is a total B****. One year she decided that all the babies were hers and wouldn't let any of the other mother's come near them. Took me about two hours to get that mess straighened out.

Sometimes they have trouble giving birth. Most of the time it's a matter of sorting out legs and the kid pops right out. Other times it's not so easy. Be prepared for anything.

Do not buy anything from the sale barn. That's how I ened up with an elderly boer doe with an attitude. She's arthritic and grumpy and I love her to death.

And they are smart. Much smarter than cows. And will learn how to escape in matter of minutes. And goats look at green growing things with but one thought "Why haven't I eaten that yet?" The only thing I have found that my goats won't eat is a rubber tree plant. They take one bite and spit it out because the sap must taste awful. Of course that doesn't stop them from coming back the next day for another bite, just in case the flavor has changed.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Like any other live creature they are totally dependent on you for care. They are an expense, they can get sick, if you breed you can go through some traumatic kiddings and possibly lose a doe or more likely kids. Some individuals will try your patience, be very vocal or mischeivous, etc. But all that is FAR outweighed IMO by the rewards.


----------

